

The Simple Solution to Tracking and Privacy Concerns in Advertising - tenpoundhammer
http://www.iateyourblog.com/post/29055874991/the-simple-solution-to-tracking-and-privacy-concerns-in

======
lazyjones
Didn't Opera have such configurable info a few years ago when the browser was
still displaying ads? They stopped doing it, I guess the advertisers weren't
happy with it, or too many people entered fictional info that never matched
the advertisers' targeting prefs (99 years old granny from Azerbaijan...).

~~~
tenpoundhammer
I never heard of that but it could certainly be possible.

~~~
lazyjones
They added the banners in 2000 and removed them in September 2005 - to give
you an idea about the time I am referring to. If anyone's curious, they can
probably still download version 8.0 or so from sites such as cnet.com (but
beware the crapware installers they use there).

I actually tracked down a version of Opera 5 (from 2000) and installed it in a
VM, here's a screenshot of the ad preferences:
<http://666kb.com/i/c69ez5xf671f79fk4.png>

As you can see, it's more or less what the article suggests. Opera gave up on
the idea after 5 years - but then again the (worse) feeling of being tracked
by everyone and everything didn't exist back then.

